# Wraps of love exhibition 2012



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Here are some pics from the exhibition,and a special thanks to Sandra from KP who came to the exhibiton from Lake Cathie.
Also Marylin from Port Macquarie CWA , :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for showing them.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So beautiful. What is Wraps of Love? Is it a charity organization? Were those for sale? So so lovely!


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

wow....beautiful work...I could sit in that room all day and just admire all that work....admire and dream to be able to actually make such beautiful items...so nice to be so talented especially if what you make is donated to charity....bless your hearts for making such nice things to give to those less fortunate...please share my message of thanks with the rest of the people you work with....thank them for sharing of their time, talents and treasures....


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Such beauty in each one. The love of the gift is only made warmer but the talent then went into the making.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Louise ,thankyou so much :thumbup:


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Maggie, just found this section, and 
Look at what I found. My Lord, you have done great work, organizing etc this effort. Congrats indeed. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Fantastic. Well done, thankyou for sharing.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, they are gorgeous!


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

What a beautiful sea of colors. So much talent.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Your pictures are so exciting. How often does this event take place? When and where is the next one? 
Thanks for sharing.
Knitlady999


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Knitlady999 said:


> Wow! Your pictures are so exciting. How often does this event take place? When and where is the next one?
> Thanks for sharing.
> Knitlady999


This exhibition takes place, in NSW Australia .
Once a year :thumbup:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> So beautiful. What is Wraps of Love? Is it a charity organization? Were those for sale? So so lovely!


 HI Jan , maybe this will help and Thanks.

http://www.artsandcraftsnsw.com.au/Wrap.htm

UP to now we have sent 255,322 World wide :thumbup:


----------



## mommyoftwo (Jul 10, 2012)

Those are all so beautiful and cheerful what a wonderful organization I am certain those will bring much happiness to those who receive them what an outpouring of love!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Maggie you really are a lamb These blankets are all so beautiful.


----------



## Whoever (May 12, 2012)

Where was the exhitition, my sister lives in Port Macquarie


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Dahlsford Grove ,where does your sister live? :-D


----------



## Whoever (May 12, 2012)

About 5mins out of the town in Port Macquarie Australia


----------



## Whoever (May 12, 2012)

Where is Dahlsford Grove?????


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Whoever said:


> Where is Dahlsford Grove?????


5mins from Town 
Dahlsford life style village, Greenmeadows drive

:thumbup:


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

They are incredible. Lots of work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whoever (May 12, 2012)

My sister lives in O'Briens Road when I am going to Port Macquarie again I will get in touch with you, if that is ok?????


----------



## Whoever (May 12, 2012)

What a splendid exhibition of great work


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Whoever said:


> What a splendid exhibition of great work


I use to live in Bodalla ave not far from O' Brien rd


----------

